# Another audio question, portable speakers?



## daveb (Nov 30, 2013)

The forum members here seem to know something about almost everything so here goes.
​ I'm shopping for a portable speaker for sister's Christmas present. It will be used primarily with apple phone for playlists and Pandora, both inside and outside. I would also like it to be used with android phone and streaming Wi-Fi (not airplay).. A mic for speakerphone and charging thru usb would be good but not required.
​ Bluetooth is easy answer for most of what I want. There are a lot of Bluetooth choices and a lot of Wi-Fi choices. What I've not found is a Bluetooth speaker that will also work with Wi-Fi. Am I the only one that would like the versatility or am I looking in wrong place?
​ Budget for family gifts is usually $100. Could go $200. Right now a Logitech UE unit looks good but does not offer Wi-Fi. 
​ Thanks in advance for any and all advice/suggestions. ​


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hands down best bluetooth speaker Bose Soundlink LOVE IT. Paid $250 4 months ago.


----------



## daveb (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks QC. The Bose is on the radar but I would have to reach deeper than I would like - and that would cut into my toy budget. At 199 the "mini" might work, but no wi-fi capability.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Nov 30, 2013)

My recommendation would be the TDK A33. Has great sound, is water resistant, rechargeable battery (~6 hr life), and is $120 on amazon right. I did a lot of research before buying this and most reviews consider the sound on this guy to be at the top of the class. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 1, 2013)

I heard some stellar reviews of the "boombot" speakers from sources that I trust:
http://store.boombotix.com/collections/boombot-rex-wireless-speakers


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a jambox. Both sizes actually. The small one is plenty unless you need to play it over the sound of a commercial kitchen hood. The speakerphone is very nice. Sound quality on both is very impressive. The larger one is just eversomuchmoreso.

https://jawbone.com/speakers/minijambox?gclid=CK-x2-yZj7sCFcpDMgod-ikAKw&gclsrc=aw.ds


Followed my own link and see there are three. I think I must have the classic and the big one. The classic for $99 is a total steal.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 1, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I have a jambox. Both sizes actually. The small one is plenty unless you need to play it over the sound of a commercial kitchen hood. The speakerphone is very nice. Sound quality on both is very impressive. The larger one is just eversomuchmoreso.
> 
> https://jawbone.com/speakers/minijambox?gclid=CK-x2-yZj7sCFcpDMgod-ikAKw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...



Sorry for not understanding your post fully...everywhere I read people say the jambox is on par with the bose the classic will play over the hood system or is hard to hear?


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 1, 2013)

The large jambox is as loud and powerful as a more traditional bookshelf system. The classic one is not that powerful but fills any room in my house with no problem. I really like how easily it can get stashed away on the counters of my small kitchen without ever getting in the way. My wife uses it on her vanity when getting ready to go out too. It is one of the things I always take with me when packing for almost any situation.

If I were making the choice now I would get the classic over the large one. The sound quality is better on the bigger one but I am the only one at my house who cares about that. When I really want listening quality and be portable I go the headphones route.


But to answer your question directly. The classic plays over the hood well enough for one station but not for the whole kitchen. But I have over 50 feet of hoods in my kitchen.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 1, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> The large jambox is as loud and powerful as a more traditional bookshelf system. The classic one is not that powerful but fills any room in my house with no problem. I really like how easily it can get stashed away on the counters of my small kitchen without ever getting in the way. My wife uses it on her vanity when getting ready to go out too. It is one of the things I always take with me when packing for almost any situation.
> 
> If I were making the choice now I would get the classic over the large one. The sound quality is better on the bigger one but I am the only one at my house who cares about that. When I really want listening quality and be portable I go the headphones route.
> 
> ...



that's your kitchen? looks pristine my man


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been thinking it needs a full on amp and bookshelf speaker system. 

Back to the thread. The only thing I will add is that I might take Justin's pick over mine based solely on the size of his brain.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry for derailing the thread but what is the name of that place?

Also...only reason I was going for your suggestion was because everyone labels the Bose as the best sound obviously but the jawbone is on par with that and is cheaper especially the Classic...I have no heard much of the boombot speakers? but if what you are saying if Justin is suggesting it they must be good


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a bit self-conscious about my brain size... I think it's mostly from all those marbles I lost up my nose when I was a kid....

Boombot is a small company that initially got funding from places like kickstarted and indiegogo so not as many people have heard of them. They've got a pretty awesome 1yr warranty, good features(waterproof, 35' range)/ reviews and some pretty cool looking LE models:




I'm basing my recommendation on a bunch of research I did when I was traveling a lot and had had to do daily conference calls in noisy a room with a really terrible speaker phone. The boombot came up as the loudest and best sounding speaker in that ultra portable size / something I could put in my already loaded computer bag. If you need to fill a whole industrial kitchen, you probably need something bigger. 
The contract and need ended before I actually bought it. 

This video was posted by the boombot, but it shows the volume difference between it and the volume with the small jawbone:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBKf6I5kpMk
[video=youtube;JBKf6I5kpMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBKf6I5kpMk[/video]

There's a coupon code in the description on this one (25%), also shows how it stacks up against something 2x the size w/ a subwoofer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NS693ymp0
[video=youtube;w-NS693ymp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NS693ymp0[/video]


----------



## gamblort (Jul 21, 2014)

For something a bit alternative you should check out the JukeCase by Son Valise. A portable bluetooth suitcase speaker with up to 40 hours playtime at 50W (rechargeable battery) and awesome sound quality including deep bass. They look awesome are pretty lightweight (5-10kg) 

Read about it here: JukeCase suitcase speakers


----------



## panda (Nov 11, 2014)

Picked up a JBL Charge 2 @ target and it is quite good, even has some bass. Original charge 1 was decent sounding but lacking in oomph. I also thought the Philips Fidelio P8 was fun sounding but a touch too much bump in the bass for me. I thought the sonos play1 was the best sounding small speaker but it's not portable and doesn't do Bluetooth.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 11, 2014)

UE Mini BOOM, thing is loud as heck for a small device, works great in a kitchen for me


----------

